# 100w heater in a 10g tank?



## bcbigbud420 (Jul 4, 2012)

I've had this 10 gallon since Christmas and the temp outside was dropping past -30*c and when this happened, the thermometer on it was fluctuating. I read a bit through Google, but would like to hear some opinions. I currently have a female Betta in the tank :betta: which may be moved to a different tank,as it doesn't get along with guppies. Then I was thinking of putting in 4-5 guppies. Thoughts :fish9:


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

female bettas can be just as brutal as male bettas to other fish, it's best to keep a very close eye. more fish can distribute the abuse among the fish, but honestly, it's best to have one gallon per inch of fish, plus five extra gallons for better swimming room. especially with the more aggressive fish. I usually keep female bettas with fish the same size, roughly three to four inches. guppies don't get that big I don't think, though i've seen some rather large females.


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

oops, forgot to answer your question, sorry ^^; you're gonna want an adjustable heater, bettas need about 78-80 degrees to stay happy. the non adjustable heaters only keep water room temp, not warm enough for tropical fish like bettas. it's a bit more money than the non adjustable heaters, but well worth it, promise.


----------



## bcbigbud420 (Jul 4, 2012)

The heater I have is an adjustable Hagen Elite. It has been working awesome in keeping my temp stable. I decided not to add any guppies right now as the Betta has torn a fin, so I put 2 guppies in my 1.5g and I may set up the two tanks by each other and see their reactions


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

I kinda want to get into breeding guppies again ^^ i used to for about two y ears, but i got too busy with college and the tank was heavily infected with ich, to the point the only choice i had was to either euthenize the fish or let them die a slow painful death.


----------



## bcbigbud420 (Jul 4, 2012)

katanamasako said:


> I kinda want to get into breeding guppies again ^^ i used to for about two y ears, but i got too busy with college and the tank was heavily infected with ich, to the point the only choice i had was to either euthenize the fish or let them die a slow painful death.


The 2 females in my 20g are always pregnant, it is over run with guppies in fry stage to juvenile. I was thinking of asking the local pet store if they buy them or take them in because I have many to spare.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Breeding doesn't seem like fun to me. Too many tanks required, too much time, too much waiting. I would just rather let mine produce how they want to in my tanks.


----------



## jasonmk1j (Jun 19, 2012)

bcbigbud420 said:


> I've had this 10 gallon since Christmas and the temp outside was dropping past -30*c and when this happened, the thermometer on it was fluctuating. I read a bit through Google, but would like to hear some opinions. I currently have a female Betta in the tank :betta: which may be moved to a different tank,as it doesn't get along with guppies. Then I was thinking of putting in 4-5 guppies. Thoughts :fish9:


I've got a 25l with a 75w heater and it took quite a bit of fiddling to get it set right, a tank this small is going to be quite heavily affected by the air temperature of the room its in, there simply isn't enough water to hold any temperature. So if you're running heating or air con, or even have an open window, this could cause your fluctuations in temp, I put my small tank in the alcove under the stairs where the air temperature seems to stay pretty stable.



ps cool "user" name..... *r2


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> Breeding doesn't seem like fun to me. Too many tanks required, too much time, too much waiting. I would just rather let mine produce how they want to in my tanks.


I like the waiting, and watching all the lil fry swimming around XD but i know what your'e saying it does get a little mundane. but the stores will take guppies, but i'd grow them to the point their colors are showing before taking them in.


----------



## bcbigbud420 (Jul 4, 2012)

jasonmk1j said:


> I've got a 25l with a 75w heater and it took quite a bit of fiddling to get it set right, a tank this small is going to be quite heavily affected by the air temperature of the room its in, there simply isn't enough water to hold any temperature. So if you're running heating or air con, or even have an open window, this could cause your fluctuations in temp, I put my small tank in the alcove under the stairs where the air temperature seems to stay pretty stable.
> 
> ps cool "user" name..... *r2


Yeah, I know room temp effects the tank temp, but ever since I put this 100w in I have more stable temps and my Betta's attitude has changed because of it. The lady at the pet store said that Betta's don't need heaters (just like they don't need big tanks) and that level of stupidity really shows the knowledge these people have for fish *r2 I know that the heater will be awesome in the winter it gets down to -40*c. Last winter my tank thermometer didn't read anything because the temp was under the lowest temp it reads 66*f/19*c


----------

